# Biete PC Adapter 5.0



## lorenz2512 (7 März 2010)

hallo,
biete einen pc adapter 5.0 zum proggen über mpi und profibus.
technisch und optisch ok.
siemensnummer:5s7 972-0ca22-0xa0
preisvorstellung: 65€ + versand


----------



## Robin (7 März 2010)

*nicht zu finden*

Hallo Lorenz!

Kann den Adapter mit der Siemens Nr nicht finden  was soll das für einer sein USB_mpi oder RS232! viellecht hast ne kleine beschreibung zu dem adapter?Meinst du vielleicht 
*6ES7972-0CB20-0XA0*


Gruss Robin


----------



## zotos (7 März 2010)

Kann es sein das Lori sich vertippt hat und eigentlich:
6ES7 972-0CA22-0XA0
schreiben wollte?


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 März 2010)

hallo,
ja habe mich vertippt, muss 6ES7 972-0CA22-0XA0 heissen. das ist der adapter von rs232 auf mpi, profibus.


----------



## poppycock (8 März 2010)

Hallo Dietmar,

ich habe Interesse an deinem Adapter!
Melde dich bitte, wir kennen uns ja schon ein wenig (LOGO-Programmierkabel) und du weißt, dass ich auch 100%-ig bezahle! 

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 März 2010)

hallo,
ist verkauft:icon_sad: (langsam wird der keller leer).


----------



## poppycock (10 März 2010)

Ohhhhh, warum denn :sad: ?
Ich bin jedenfalls  !


----------

